# BSNL and Dlink Wi-Fi router problem



## nishantarya98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought a Dlink DIR 600L Wi-Fi router a few days back along with a Dlink 2520U modem.
My BSNL internet connection is working fine with the modem, but when using the same settings on the router, I am not able to connect to the internet. I have made all the proper hardware connections and followed the steps as given in the manual but still the problem persists. Can someone help in configuring the wi-fi router ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2013)

Why are you doing same settings on WiFi Router?

As you are using different Modem and Router, the settings (Like IP Address) won't be same on both. That's why you are not able to connect to internet.

Just make sure, you disconnect the WiFi Router and use internet with the Modem only.

I guess your Modem is 192.168.1.1, and your PC would be something 192.168.1.xxx (Probably 192.168.1.2).

Now you may need to disconnect the modem with PC and connect the Router (with the PC, not with Modem) because it'll also have IP of 192.168.1.1 as factory default.

So make it to something else, like 192.168.1.3.

And after that connect the Modem and then Router (with the Modem).

Now go to 192.168.1.3 from the PC and set it's Internet Gateway as 192.168.1.1.

I guess everything should work fine.


----------

